# Stagg X / FX



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi All

Any views on the Staff dripper by comparison with the alternatives? I'm trending towards a Clever Dripper but thoughts and advice welcome!

Thanks

Graham


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

The stagg and clever dripper are very different in their approach.

I'm sure you could treat the clever dripper as a pour over, similar to the v60/kalita/etc. But all methods I've seen go down the infusion route(all the water and coffee grounds together at the same time).

Where as the stagg in most cases seems to be used in a similar fashion to a v60/kalita.

I can't provide any comparison as I have not used either. Something to note, from my research(as I am currently looking at the stagg X as my next purchase), the X and xf are quite different. The XF is much much taller, this poses a few issues for me personally. For me it seems it would be less enjoyable to pour into and you are then limited to fellow's filters. Where as with the stagg X many people are using kalita filters(cheaper and more easily accessible) and some people even stuff a v60 filter into it(see Jonathan Gagne's blog)


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

https://coffeeadastra.com/2020/12/09/brewing-with-the-fellow-stagg-x-dripper/


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

Fez said:


> The stagg and clever dripper are very different in their approach.
> 
> I'm sure you could treat the clever dripper as a pour over, similar to the v60/kalita/etc. But all methods I've seen go down the infusion route(all the water and coffee grounds together at the same time).
> 
> ...


 Thanks @Fez and I've posted the link to Gagne's blog above!


----------

